

Linux-ng - namarkiv
https://github.com/torvalds/linux-ng

======
captn3m0
Here is the original Linux announcement:

[http://www.thelinuxdaily.com/2010/04/the-first-linux-
announc...](http://www.thelinuxdaily.com/2010/04/the-first-linux-announcement-
from-linus-torvalds/)

Here's a diff between the two:
[http://paste.ubuntu.com/6504013/](http://paste.ubuntu.com/6504013/)

~~~
richbradshaw
Thanks! I clearly can't tell the differences between and m and l, as I just
assumed this was from 199!

------
namarkiv
Hi, this is a small security issue I found. I have already reported this to
github.

~~~
namarkiv
[http://vikraman.org/posts/2013/12/1/linux-
ng.html](http://vikraman.org/posts/2013/12/1/linux-ng.html)

I shouldn't disclose how this was done until it is fixed. It seems github is
unhappy with how this turned out, but I hope they fix it soon. I have already
written a personal apology to Linus, and also, apologies if I have offended
anyone else.

~~~
captn3m0
GitHub has its own responsible disclosure policy (which they setup after their
last hack)[1]. This is what they say about it:

>We consider correspondence sent to security@github.com our highest priority,
and work to address any issues that arise as quickly as possible.

[1]: [https://help.github.com/articles/responsible-disclosure-
of-s...](https://help.github.com/articles/responsible-disclosure-of-security-
vulnerabilities)

------
gbog
Maybe was just deleted: [https://github.com/torvalds/linux-
ng](https://github.com/torvalds/linux-ng) gives me 404s now.

~~~
tinco
Ah man, I was just working on a pull request. Not that he accepts pull
requests, he apparently hates them..

[https://github.com/d-snp/linux-
ng/commit/b71ef5e3b1caa61dac0...](https://github.com/d-snp/linux-
ng/commit/b71ef5e3b1caa61dac0bc86169db05ed99a2f142)

edit: I accept PR's though, let's make a big list of likes/dislikes and slap
him with it ;)

~~~
masklinn
> Not that he accepts pull requests

Of course he does. He does not accept _github_ pull requests, for reasons he's
explained at length in, amongst others,
[https://github.com/torvalds/linux/pull/17](https://github.com/torvalds/linux/pull/17)

------
zaph0d
The repository was not created by Linus. It was a Github security exploit
discovered by a friend of mine. Apparently he had contacted Github before
exploiting but they didn't show any interest in fixing the issue. There should
be a clarification from him soon.

~~~
masklinn
> Apparently he had contacted Github before exploiting but they didn't show
> any interest in fixing the issue.

 _If_ this is true... sounds like business as usual at github. I don't get it,
it's not the first time they refused to do jack shit and proactively fix
reported security issues before they were used in a high-profile demo exploit.

Then again, it doesn't impact their bottom line since nobody switches or cares
when that happens aside from a few days of noise, so why would they?

------
sz4kerto
I know this isn't a very constructive comment, but

WTF?

------
machty
It's Linux, written entirely in Angular directives.

~~~
anotherfadjs
Haha nice, this was my first thought as well!

------
sjwright
Prepare yourselves for a heavy dose of [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second-
system_effect](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second-system_effect)

~~~
effn
Or a github security vulnerability.

~~~
phaker
Appears so, the page is already gone.

Or maybe they stole linus' key? Anyone cloned the repository before it was
deleted? If so, i think the repo could help in figuring out how it was done.

~~~
4mnt
I don't think you can create a github repo over ssh. _If_ linus' key was
stolen, he has bigger problems than just a fake github repo.

~~~
phaker
> _I don 't think you can create a github repo over ssh._

Oops, docs say you're right, i didn't think of that.

------
nailer
Is this a new kernel, or a new OS (yes, I'm aware the original Linux
announcement called it a 'new OS').

Most of the things I dislike about 'Linux' are OS-level inconsistencies,
particularly that most user-land tools implement their own config file formats
rather than using an existing one.

systemd is a notable exception, as it re-used the .desktop format for
.service.

------
zakelfassi
The repo has been deleted. (for late comers, it contained a README with the
original Linux announcement.)

~~~
4mnt
Not completely. s/minix/linux/ on the original announcement

------
happywolf
Will a micro-kernel architecture make sense now, given computation resources
is no longer a bottleneck?

------
nullc
Oh no, another free software project on github without software license.

Good thing someone thought to fix it: [https://github.com/torvalds/linux-
ng/pull/4](https://github.com/torvalds/linux-ng/pull/4)

------
nopaste7
Linus knows how to troll people :D

~~~
nopaste7
Trolling sequence done.

------
chris_wot
Um, what's this all about?

------
pritambaral
I wonder if this has something to do with Linux 4.0.

Even though it seems like Torvalds is starting a new project, he might as well
be just teasing and later pull in the Linux 3.13-14 tree.

------
themckman
This isn't the same guy that discovered the last Github issue and committed to
Rails, is it? The similarities of how this is being handled by the discoverer
are pretty eerie.

~~~
homakov
I committed for a different reason, to fix long waiting issue in rails. Not to
fix it on Github.

------
wreegab
"Linux-ng" as in "Linux Next Generation"?

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
Or "Linux written in Angular.js"

Heh.

~~~
stonewhite
"Linux in 30 lines of Angular.js" FTFY

------
karmicthreat
It turns out Linus has gone fully mad. While eschewing microkernels, Torvalds
will make linux-ng exokernel based.

------
embro
Only a readme with the famous original Linux announcement... but MODIFIED!!!!

Are we getting trolled?

~~~
venomsnake
Benevolent account highjack imo.

------
callesgg
Ng for next generation I guess?

~~~
pritambaral
-ng suffix is somewhat common in in the OSS world.

------
girvo
Huh? I get a 404 and can't seem to google anything interesting...

------
skore
Given enough eyeballs, all jokes are shallow.

~~~
comice
[http://geekz.co.uk/lovesraymond/archive/an-actual-
woman](http://geekz.co.uk/lovesraymond/archive/an-actual-woman)

~~~
skore
And there I was, thinking I had an original thought.

Then again, this just moves it from clever joke to irony. I'll take it.

------
fla
A new linux ?

------
Cengkaruk
Wow! rewrite?

------
homakov
Good job lol

------
n3thin
wow!

